# Sybilla petriosa ooths



## Kruszakus (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi!

Could anyone tell me how to incubate ooths of this species? I'd rather hear it from you guys than rely on some doubtful information found on certain sites.


----------



## ABbuggin (Apr 24, 2008)

When I was incubating my ooths I kept them around 75-80 in the day. I was evidentially keeping them too dry because when the first one hatched all the nymphs were stuck in the ooth. &lt;_&lt; I immediately boosted the humidity (making sure the substrate was ALWAYS moist) and the second ooth hatched perfectly.  Now my sybilla are around L4/L5. B)


----------



## Kruszakus (Apr 24, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> When I was incubating my ooths I kept them around 75-80 in the day. I was evidentially keeping them too dry because when the first one hatched all the nymphs were stuck in the ooth. &lt;_&lt; I immediately boosted the humidity (making sure the substrate was ALWAYS moist) and the second ooth hatched perfectly.  Now my sybila are around L4/L5. B)


So how often were you misting them then?


----------



## ABbuggin (Apr 24, 2008)

Kruszakus said:


> So how often were you misting them then?


Before, I was doing a light mist every night and morning. Thats what caused me troubles. Keep the substrate constantly moist and you will be fine. B)


----------



## Kruszakus (Apr 24, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> Before, I was doing a light mist every night and morning. Thats what caused me troubles. Keep the substrate constantly moist and you will be fine. B)


You tried to keep them communally?


----------



## ABbuggin (Apr 24, 2008)

Thats what I'm doing now and so far nobody's been eaten.


----------



## Kruszakus (Apr 25, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> Thats what I'm doing now and so far nobody's been eaten.


From L1?

Man, I love keeping mantids communal - forces you to feed them constantly, hehehe.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Apr 25, 2008)

Kruszakus said:


> From L1?Man, I love keeping mantids communal - forces you to feed them constantly, hehehe.


Although they may not be terribly cannibalistic, do eat each other.


----------



## Kruszakus (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks guys! I have a horseload of airborne fruit flies handy, so they should not be cannibalism due to lack of food - I hope everything will go well with this species


----------



## iceman1609 (Apr 26, 2008)

Kruszakus said:


> Thanks guys! I have a horseload of airborne fruit flies handy, so they should not be cannibalism due to lack of food - I hope everything will go well with this species


good luck with them m8, hope all works out.


----------



## asdsdf (Apr 26, 2008)

Good luck!


----------

